# N.E. Storm totals



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

What's is the lastest you've heard on total accumulation for your area?
NorthShore they are calling for 6+payup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we should get some nice ice here in jerzee. maybe get to salt.payup


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Here is the NWS bulletin for my town
http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Severe/Bulletins.aspx?state=MA


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*my area amounts?*

Anyone here anything for my area? The state pit called me today at 1PM to check for availability of my trucks i told them where ready.:salute:


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Philly*

philly.........1'' Of Pure Slop Seems Like A Salt Event


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

92XT;442990 said:


> philly.........1'' Of Pure Slop Seems Like A Salt Event


Yeah winter weather advisory here for 1-2 and ice slop....def a salt run 2morrow!payup


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Doesnt look like we will be getting anything out of this, I hope it drops a few inches


----------



## MorningDew Farm (May 22, 2007)

Atleast a foot in Lowell Vt


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

99zr2;442845 said:


> Here is the NWS bulletin for my town
> http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Severe/Bulletins.aspx?state=MA


according to accuweather we're well above the rain/snow line. Oh boy....:bluebounc


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

last report 12" southern NHwesport


----------



## dbowden18 (Aug 4, 2007)

14 inches eastern maine


----------



## hdcust (Nov 14, 2006)

They are saying 6- 12 here in central NH... who hoo


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Found this for a forecast that actually gives a total form a meteorologist.

I am just above the Ice&Snow line by about 15 to 20 miles north of Pittsfield.

http://www.wten.com/Global/category.asp?C=86660&nav=menu30_4

Hit play on video Weekend Stormtracker Update 11/30.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

2 - 4 inches for my area. Blade is on the truck but i still have to do a few things on it tomorrow like changing the hydro fluid. My leaf box is still on too so its not going to be the easiest plowing.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I saw on FOX tonight that in my area of MA (the northshore) 1-4 inches. sir spaniourd, were abouts on the north shore are you located? Near Newburyport? Just getting an idea of how I can compare the reports you've heard to what I should expect. 

Thanks


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*1"of slop for us.*

We may see an inch here ( 20 miles south of boston) . Fine by me, i need 10 clear days to finish up for the season, then im on board with the let it fly mindset.


----------



## Bill 211 (Nov 28, 2007)

on the shoreline , an inch if were lucky
didnt even bother to put the blade on


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Merrimacmill, I am also in Newburyport. i checked different stations last night. They were predicting around 6" for us


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am in Arlington and it looks like very little snow then to rain, it changed overnight! Grrr :realmad:


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

just finished first round 5" and counting


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Here are the reports from this morning.

http://www.cbs6albany.com/video/index.php?bcpid=1137806146&bclid=1137749266

http://www.wten.com/Global/category.asp?C=86660&nav=menu30_4


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

We got 4-5 inches in the city. Stupid storm came in and formed a circle around the city, for quite some time. Every where else in WNY was getting hit, but the city. Then it finaly decided to hit the city.


----------

